# Any Woodies Coupons out there?



## IsleOfMan (23 Apr 2013)

Any one know if Woodies will be having a 20%/25% off weekend sale soon?  I would be interested in a coupon for a purchase that I have planned.


----------



## delgirl (23 Apr 2013)

There were some 20% off vouchers a couple of weeks ago, but haven't notices anything since.  

If anyone on the southside of Dublin or in Wicklow is interested in gardening, the old Sexton's Garden Centre in the Glen of the Downs has been taken over by Horkans and is much nicer than the old one with better quality plants etc.

[broken link removed].


----------



## geri (24 Apr 2013)

My husband was in Woodies on Sunday looking at BBQ's and the manager there told him on the QT to wait till Friday.  Wouldn't say why, as he hadn't told his staff anything.  Maybe a 25% sale coming up at the weekend?
Geri


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2013)

If you have an AXA Plus card you can get a 10% discount on that or I think they still have the senior citizen's percentage off on Thursdays, relatives can come in handy sometimes


----------



## delgirl (24 Apr 2013)

Sue Ellen said:


> ... or I think they still have the senior citizen's percentage off on Thursdays.


Not so great when you're in your 50's and an 18 year old asks if you want the Senior Citizen's discount!  

Happened to a friend of mine recently who was mortified!


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Apr 2013)

delgirl said:


> Not so great when you're in your 50's and an 18 year old asks if you want the Senior Citizen's discount!
> 
> Happened to a friend of mine recently who was mortified!



Anyone over 21 is old these days including meself and I'm wayyyyyy over


----------



## IsleOfMan (25 Apr 2013)

geri said:


> My husband was in Woodies on Sunday looking at BBQ's and the manager there told him on the QT to wait till Friday. Wouldn't say why, as he hadn't told his staff anything. Maybe a 25% sale coming up at the weekend?
> Geri


 
Any further updates on this?


----------



## geri (25 Apr 2013)

Hi IOM,
Haven't heard anything more.  Just looked at their website, and there's nothing on it.  Maybe they are going to put the BBQ he was looking at on sale?
If I hear any more, I'll post.
Geri.


----------



## Ceist Beag (25 Apr 2013)

Just saw this over on boards so looks like 20% off most things on Friday.


----------



## AgathaC (25 Apr 2013)

Yes, just saw ad on paper today, 20% off almost everything on Friday, from 10a.m to 10 p.m.


----------



## pudds (25 Apr 2013)

AgathaC said:


> Yes, just saw ad on paper today, 20% off almost everything on Friday, from 10a.m to 10 p.m.




and includes items all ready discounted.


----------



## Sandals (26 Apr 2013)

got the text, yip, 20% off almost everything today, from 10a.m to 10 p.m.


----------



## geri (26 Apr 2013)

Not sure what to read into this, but the guy my husband was talking to said to come over after 8pm today, so maybe they are going to drop more after 8?  Anyone got any contacts in woodies to sus it out?


----------



## flowerman (28 Sep 2014)

Woodies are way way overpriced.
They are way overpriced because they have absurd upward only rents to pay on alot of their diy stores.Also aswell due to pure greed and them targeting the older market and the OAPs with silly advertizing and making them think that they are getting a bargain,when they are clearly not getting a bargain,especially when compared to other stores.

Even with 20% off they are still alot dearer on quite alot of building and diy supplies when compared to my local building supply centre.

Their 20% family and friends events are a joke,loads of people who signed up for it and wrote down their mobile numbers and email addresses dont ever get the text or email sent to them when there is an event on.
Then theres all sorts ot items that you cannot buy as Woodies exclude alot of stuff from this 20% off event.
Sorry to say this but its an absolute joke and badly done and run by Woodies.

Woodies charge 22 euro for a 4 meter gutter hedgehog.So thats 17 euro 60 cents with 20% off.
The local builders providers and home improvement centre sell it all day long for 15 euro.Ask for a discount and you get it for 13 euro 50 cents per length.


----------



## flowerman (9 Oct 2014)

Needed to get a 20 litre water carrier in a hurry today.Priced it in Woodies and it was 16 euro.

I bought the exact same water carrier was a mere 11 euro  in the local builders providers.

Just goes to show how over inflated Woodies prices are.


----------



## flowerman (10 Oct 2014)

Woodies are having a 20% off event this weekend.

They are sending out texts to people who signed up to "Family and Friends" of Woodies.

The 20% off event runs from 10/10 to 13/10.So thats from Today till Monday.

I wont be buying anything there as they are just not good on price,even with 20% off.Also theres too may items that are "excluded" from the 20% off event.

Id be fairly confident that BnQ will match Woodies 20% off,they did the last time Woodies did this.


----------



## Sandals (11 Oct 2014)

In woodies branch few weeks ago, terrible customer service despite store empty, products not in stock despite me ringing in...overcharge on till, let it go as desparate rush n till lady so rude n abrupt....two weeks later look at receipt n another over charge...email them immediately..manager ring to apologise....spent over 200euro in bq that day...they only got 50 which nearly three quarters im to bring back...


----------



## flowerman (14 Oct 2014)

..


----------



## flowerman (14 Oct 2014)

Sandals said:


> In woodies branch few weeks ago, terrible customer service despite store empty, products not in stock despite me ringing in...overcharge on till, let it go as desparate rush n till lady so rude n abrupt....two weeks later look at receipt n another over charge...email them immediately..manager ring to apologise....spent over 200euro in bq that day...they only got 50 which nearly three quarters im to bring back...


 
+1 to the above 

Had to get 250 x 40mm SDS wide spade chisel bit today.

Woodies wanted 25 euro for it.
I went and bought the SDS chisel bit in the builders providers for 11 euro.

How the hell can Woodies try to justify such over-inflated prices on allmost everything they sell.



Alot of the Woodies staff are rather clueless when you ask them a question.
"Ill have to ask the manager on that" is the usual one liner that you get.

At least in BnQ you get staff who actually know a thing or 2 who can advize you there and then on the spot.

I prefer a builders providers for 2 reasons,lower prices and no messing about,if you need advice you get it and you know you are getting good advice too.


----------



## Leo (15 Oct 2014)

flowerman said:


> How the hell can Woodies try to justify such over-inflated prices on allmost everything they sell.



They survive on customers who are at work while the builders providers are open, or who want to browse products on display or don't feel comfortable asking in a builders providers. There's also the convenience factor of everything under one roof. But yeah, you pay dearly for it.

A lot of the builders providers were less than welcoming to DIYers during the boom, skipping customers to deal with the builders they knew. They had little time for anyone who wanted help. Some of these businesses have gone under now, and the ones that remain, that I have experience of at least, are a little more welcoming.


----------



## flowerman (15 Oct 2014)

Leo said:


> They survive on customers who are at work while the builders providers are open, or who want to browse products on display or don't feel comfortable asking in a builders providers. There's also the convenience factor of everything under one roof. But yeah, you pay dearly for it.
> 
> *A lot of the builders providers were less than welcoming to DIYers during the boom, skipping customers to deal with the builders they knew*. *They had little time for anyone who wanted help*. Some of these businesses have gone under now, and the ones that remain, that I have experience of at least, are a little more welcoming.


 
I have to say that I never found that to be true,I found that my money was just as much wanted in the 3 local builders suppliers.I was allways treated like I was just as important as the builder who would be ordering a few thousands blocks or pallets of skimcoat.

Allmost all builders providers open on Saturdays from 8am till 1 pm and some open till 5pm on a Saturday nowadays.

I will admit that I use BnQ every now and again (on a Sunday) if I really need something urgently,and I use my BnQ trade card too.



But I will never shop in Woodies as they are a joke for so many reasons mentioned on page 1 of this thread.Their staff training is terrible and they have a serious lack of staff who can actually give clear and correct advice when a customer asks for advice.

I just prefer to deal with the various builders providers as they know what they are talking about and you get a better price when compared to Woodies.


----------

